# ICD - 10 certification



## kimt

I found this online:
http://www.icd10codersacademy.com/icd10_...ation.html


Looking for one that's through an actually industry recognized organization. IE: AAPC, AHIMA, AMBA, ???. Does anyone know if any of those organizations have an ICD10 certification?


----------



## lauramstorrs

*I-10 certification*

I don't believe the industry leaders are doing certification in I-10 until after the implementation date of Oct. 2013.  There is limited information incorporated into I-9 training regarding the I-10 transition that is coming but it is not advised to gain training until closer to the implementation as it is too much information to maintain for such a length of time.


----------



## Jenn030975

*ICD-10-CM Certification*

According to the AAPC website (ICD-10 FAQS), all currenty certified coders will have two years to get re-certified using ICD-10-CM (Oct. 2012 to Oct. 2014).  They have the ICD-10-CM books available as well--guess I know what I'm asking Santa to bring me this year!


----------



## bstephen

*ICD-10 certification*

The AAPC will recertify you through an online exam of 75 questions.  You must pass the exam in order to keep your credentials.  It is up to your where you get educated.  AHIMA offers a certification to TEACH ICD-10-CM and PCS.  I have taken it & received certification to teach.  It is bery time consuming and expensive.  So- unless you plan to teach, you dont' really need that type of instruction.
It is a good idea to start learning as much as you can now.  AAPC will start certifying codes in early 2012.  ILet me know if you have further questions


----------



## jenjill

*ICD-10 Courses*

Becky,

Thank you for that information.  I formally taught ICD-9 Introduction to Coding & Coding Guidelines Course as an adjunct instructor at a local college.  I don't however, code for a living and wanted to get a 'handle' on the upcoming changes with ICD-10, so I can market myself to teach again.

Might I ask, do you teach the entire program or sections of the billing & coding courses?

Jill J.


----------



## bstephen

*Icd-10*

Jill
I will eventually teach the entire program (in person) probably in early 2012.  Right now, I am breaking down ICD-10-CM into modules so all types of staff, physicians included, can review code specific to thier specialty as well as the basics.  It's a lot to learn & not everyone needs to review ALL of the sections of the code set.  I will eventually have the entire program online, split into modules.  In a couple of weeks I will have the second module up.  I will complete the other modules this year.  I just think it's a little soon for big boot camps.  I like small doses of ICD-10 
I am curious as to how educators plan to mesh ICD-9 and ICD-10 into curriculum.


----------



## rcbaker

*ICD-10 certifications*

Since I have cpc & cpc-h would I have to take icd-10 and 10-pcs?


----------



## mmorningstarcpc

CPC and CPC-H are physcian and hospital OUTPATIENT credentials.  ICD-10-CM will replace ICD-9 Vol 1-2, while INPATIENT coding (procedures, Vol 3 of ICD-9) will be replaced by ICD-10-PCS.  Hope that helps


----------



## lverellen

AHIMA has an ICD-10 trainer certification program.  I took the program as I was actively involved in the job I had at the time in IT related issues, I have since taken a new job and am on the Migration committee at my new job.  I took the training in 2009, certified in late 2009, and had to pay again to re-take the certification exam to stay current with changes.  They don't have an official credential for it, however I noticed that when I got my dues renewal notice that they put ICD-10 certified after my credentials.


----------



## faithpoulin@gmail.com

*!CD-10 Trainer Certificate*

AHIMA offers ICD-10 Training Academies.  After attending the 3 day Academy and passing the assessment you earn the AHIMA Certified Trainer Certificate.


----------



## dgrider

*ICD-10 Facts and Myths*

Good morning:

Here are the facts.  The proficiency exam is not a recertification exam.  This is to measure your ICD-10 proficiency.  You will have between October 1 2012 until September 30, 2014 to successfully complete your proficiency exam to maintain certification.  It is true every certified coder must take this exam.  It is online, timed, and you can use any resource at your disposal.  Does this sound like a certification exam?  I think not.  There is no certification for ICD-10. The cost will be less than paying to earn CEU's.

Fact: It is too early to learn the codes.  If you learn them today will you remember them in 2013?  The AAPC has 8 regional conferences planned for 2013 with 16 specialties covered for training on ICD-10.  We will also have workshops, webinars, and distance learning.  We are working hard to make certain our coders have what they need.  If you want to compare AAPC to AHIMA of which some of you have.  Since I am also an AHIMA certified coder I know what AHIMA requires which is:

RHIT – 6 CEUs 
RHIA – 6 CEUs 
CCS-P – 12 CEUs 
CCS – 18 CEUs 
CCA – 18 CEUs 


Now keep in mind, AHIMA will not offer the education for free.  There is a charge.  If you compare AAPC's costs for webinars, workshops, conferences, etc, you will see that our costs are much lower.  

For example if you are an AHIMA member the webinar price currently for some webinars range from $179 to $229.  Who knows what the costs will be in 2013.  If you want to take the AHIMA course now it is very expensive and even if you are a trainer planning to train on ICD-10 it is not time to start training yet.  The codes are still in draft format as well as the guidelines.  We should be working on Implementation right now.  I encourage all of you to begin thinking more about what we need to do to get ready than the coding.  It is more than a systems or software upgrade.

I encourage all of you to read every article you can on ICD-10.  AHIMA does have some good resources and so does AAPC.  Go to the CMS website and read information on their website.  There web address is http://www.cms.hhs.gov/ICD10.  

Lastly in April AAPC along with sponsorship from CMS is offering a code-a-thon on ICD-10. This will be the forum to get your questions answered by the experts.  We don't have a date yet, but it will be held after the AAPC conference in late April.  We will post the date on the AAPC website and the ICD-10 forum when more information is available.

Thanks,

Deb Grider


Deborah Grider, CPC, CPC-H, CPC-I, CPC-P, CPMA, CEMC, COBGC, CPCD, CCS-P
President & CEO
AAPC
2480 South 3850 West, Suite B
Salt Lake City,  Utah 84120

https://www.aapc.com 
Credentialing the Business Side of Medicine

ICD-10 Will Change Everything. Will You Be Ready?


----------



## medcoder9

poulif@mmc.org said:


> AHIMA offers ICD-10 Training Academies.  After attending the 3 day Academy and passing the assessment you earn the AHIMA Certified Trainer Certificate.



I took a look on that awhile ago because I want to be one of the early ICD10 certified in hopes of boosting my job seeking prospect. You have to have coding or teaching experience to be qualified right? That's not for CPC-As like me. Or is it open even for inexperienced now? Because I will take it.


----------



## 1423800

*icd 10*

Should I wait to take my coding exam in October when ICD-10 go in effect. or should I go ahead and take the ICD 9 now


----------



## margarco

I have already taken the recertification online through AAPC.  It is only $60 and has 75 questions.  They give you 3.5 hours and it took me 1.5 hours to complete.  I used my online coder with the ICD-10 function which was much faster than tabbing through the book and flew right through it.  There were no questions about guidelines; it was all straight coding.  If you are an experienced coder, this will not be difficult.  Once you know how to use the book, or the online ICD-10 coder software, you will breeze right through this.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

margarco said:


> I have already taken the recertification online through AAPC.  It is only $60 and has 75 questions.  They give you 3.5 hours and it took me 1.5 hours to complete.  I used my online coder with the ICD-10 function which was much faster than tabbing through the book and flew right through it.  There were no questions about guidelines; it was all straight coding.  If you are an experienced coder, this will not be difficult.  Once you know how to use the book, or the online ICD-10 coder software, you will breeze right through this.



I am surprised that the test does not have any questions on the guidelines since that is what diagnosis coding is all about. Could I ask what do you mean by online coder?


----------

